

Project Orion (nuclear propulsion) - mrshoe
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_Orion_(nuclear_propulsion)

======
sp332
An amazing TED talk by a guy whose father worked on the project:
[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/george_dyson_on_project_or...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/eng/george_dyson_on_project_orion.html)

